# Our neighbors....the Owls



## Don M. (Jun 29, 2020)

We have a species of owls....Barred Owls....that live in our forest.  We seldom see them, as they are night birds.  Last night, near dark, we heard a couple of their "juveniles" near the house.  These young birds don't hoot, rather they make a low whistling sound.  We watched, and listened closely, and spotted two of these young birds right close to the front porch.  They stayed put long enough for me to get the camera, and take their pictures.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 29, 2020)

Don M. what fantastic photos. If those are juveniles the adults must be quite a size.  I bet they do a good job at keeping the mouse population down.
I don't think we have that kind here but at night I hear them in the woods. People call them screech owls. I've never seen one but they do screech.  Combine that with the bull frogs and peepers we have quite a symphony going on.  A very restful sound.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Wow, wow, wow! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us, Don!

So majestic looking!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2020)

@Don M. I have been a lover of all things Owl for as long as I can remember
There are several species of Owl in South Australia


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow is right.
My cousin has been telling me that she's been having a couple of owls hanging around her chicken coup...she's not sure what to do.

They live out in the country kinda, actually he's got abt 20 acres of almonds around them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> Wow is right.
> My cousin has been telling me that she's been having a couple of owls hanging around her chicken coup...she's not sure what to do.
> 
> They live out in the country kinda, actually he's got abt 20 acres of almonds around them.


So long as the coup is secure and screened-off well, the owls will move along in search of another food source.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So long as the coup is secure and screened-off well, the owls will move along in search of another food source.



Ok thx...I'll tell her.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

I used to be afraid of owls when I was much younger, but I got over that. I like them just fine now.

They are birds of prey though, so we must protect out pets and chickens, etc from them.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2020)

Great pictures.
But I've heard they will sometimes attack... obviously they camouflage well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

I recall a hunting story dear husband told me, where a hunter was wearing a beaver hat, and at full speed, an owl mistaking the hunters hat as prey, hit the hat with such force, it broke the man's neck killing him instantly.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 15, 2020)

We had the opportunity to fly both a barn owl and an eagle  owl when we were on the Isle of Wight. It was an experience!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

bowmore said:


> We had the opportunity to fly both a barn owl and an Eagle when we were on the Isle of Wight. It was an experience!View attachment 122736View attachment 122737


So pretty!

Thanks for posting the pictures, Bowmore!


----------

